# ProFTP with MySQL Support



## jemate18 (Jan 24, 2009)

Hello guys! Just want to introduce myself. I'm quite of a GNU/Linux user for 2 years now and I want to learn the FreeBSD operating system.

I have installed FreeBSD 7.0 (base install only) in my Pentium 3 box. All works well and I want to dedicate my machine as just an FTP server. 

I have update my ports using the csup.....
After that, I have installed ProFTP using

```
make install clean
```

Again all works well and is very fine. I have created anonymous user.

However, there are a lot of users and they want an account based FTP. I think this is possible, but then I have to use adduser for every employee so that they may have the ftp access to each folder they have.

One of my employees told me that I could use MySQL to have it.

Can I please have a detail guide on how to configure my ProFTP using MySQL for the account based FTP so that I don't have to use adduser for each and every user?

Can I configure my already installed ProFTP without having to delete/erase it's initial installation?

Thanks.

jemate18


----------



## danger@ (Jan 24, 2009)

Don't know much about proftpd as I use mainly pure-ftpd, for which I use http://machiel.generaal.net/index.php?subject=user_manager_pureftpd (also available in www/usermanager)


----------

